# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Alcatel Pixi4 5045T _v6.0

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Alcatel Pixi4 5045T _v6.0      

```
Wating Device..........OK
CPU: MT6735M
Chip Version: 0x0000ca00
Chip Ext Clock: EXT_26M
Writing Mode..........OK
Internal RAM: 
Internal SRAM Size: 128.00 KB
External RAM: Type DRAM
External Ram Size: 1.00 GB
EMMC: 
EMMC PART BOOT1 Size: 2.00 MB
EMMC PART BOOT2 Size: 2.00 MB
EMMC PART RPMB Size: 2.00 MB
EMMC PART USER Size: 7.30 GB
Battery: 
Battery Voltage: 3923
Injection..........OK
Detecting Parts info............OK
[ID: 1] [preloader] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00200000) 
[ID: 8] [pgpt] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [proinfo] BaseAddr(0x00800000) Size(0x00300000) 
[ID: 8] [nvram] BaseAddr(0x00b00000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [protect1] BaseAddr(0x01000000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [protect2] BaseAddr(0x01a00000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [mobile_info] BaseAddr(0x02400000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [simlock] BaseAddr(0x02c00000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [para] BaseAddr(0x03400000) Size(0x00400000) 
[ID: 8] [lk] BaseAddr(0x03800000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [boot] BaseAddr(0x04000000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [recovery] BaseAddr(0x05000000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [logo] BaseAddr(0x06000000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [expdb] BaseAddr(0x06800000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [seccfg] BaseAddr(0x07800000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [oemkeystore] BaseAddr(0x08000000) Size(0x00200000) 
[ID: 8] [secro] BaseAddr(0x08200000) Size(0x00600000) 
[ID: 8] [keystore] BaseAddr(0x08800000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [tee1] BaseAddr(0x09000000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [tee2] BaseAddr(0x09500000) Size(0x00b00000) 
[ID: 8] [frp] BaseAddr(0x0a000000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [nvdata] BaseAddr(0x0a800000) Size(0x02000000) 
[ID: 8] [metadata] BaseAddr(0x0c800000) Size(0x02000000) 
[ID: 8] [system] BaseAddr(0x0e800000) Size(0x90000000) 
[ID: 8] [cache] BaseAddr(0x9e800000) Size(0x19000000) 
[ID: 8] [userdata] BaseAddr(0xb7800000) Size(0x117c00000) 
[ID: 8] [otp] BaseAddr(0x1cf400000) Size(0x02b00000) 
[ID: 8] [flashinfo] BaseAddr(0x1d1f00000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [sgpt] BaseAddr(0x1d2f00000) Size(0x00100000) 
Detecting Device info.......OK
Product: TCL
Device Model: 5045T
ID: MRA58K release-keys
Sw Internal: 
Build Date: Mon Dec 12 12:14:45 CST 2016
Chip Ver: S01
Android Version: 6.0
Architecture: armeabi-v7a
FRP RESET... [FRP] .....OK
All Done By EFT Dongle
```

----------


## mohamed73

_   

```
Wating Device..........OK CPU: MT6735M
 Chip Version: 0x0000ca00
 Chip Ext Clock: EXT_26M
 Writing Mode..........OK
 Internal RAM: 
 Internal SRAM Size: 128.00 KB
 External RAM: Type DRAM
 External Ram Size: 1.00 GB
 EMMC: 
 EMMC PART BOOT1 Size: 2.00 MB
 EMMC PART BOOT2 Size: 2.00 MB
 EMMC PART RPMB Size: 2.00 MB
 EMMC PART USER Size: 7.30 GB
 Battery: 
 Battery Voltage: 4171
 Injection..........OK
 Detecting Parts info............OK
 [ID: 1] [preloader] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00200000) 
 [ID: 8] [pgpt] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00800000) 
 [ID: 8] [proinfo] BaseAddr(0x00800000) Size(0x00300000) 
 [ID: 8] [nvram] BaseAddr(0x00b00000) Size(0x00500000) 
 [ID: 8] [protect1] BaseAddr(0x01000000) Size(0x00a00000) 
 [ID: 8] [protect2] BaseAddr(0x01a00000) Size(0x00a00000) 
 [ID: 8] [mobile_info] BaseAddr(0x02400000) Size(0x00800000) 
 [ID: 8] [simlock] BaseAddr(0x02c00000) Size(0x00800000) 
 [ID: 8] [para] BaseAddr(0x03400000) Size(0x00400000) 
 [ID: 8] [lk] BaseAddr(0x03800000) Size(0x00800000) 
 [ID: 8] [boot] BaseAddr(0x04000000) Size(0x01000000) 
 [ID: 8] [recovery] BaseAddr(0x05000000) Size(0x01000000) 
 [ID: 8] [logo] BaseAddr(0x06000000) Size(0x00800000) 
 [ID: 8] [expdb] BaseAddr(0x06800000) Size(0x01000000) 
 [ID: 8] [seccfg] BaseAddr(0x07800000) Size(0x00800000) 
 [ID: 8] [oemkeystore] BaseAddr(0x08000000) Size(0x00200000) 
 [ID: 8] [secro] BaseAddr(0x08200000) Size(0x00600000) 
 [ID: 8] [keystore] BaseAddr(0x08800000) Size(0x00800000) 
 [ID: 8] [tee1] BaseAddr(0x09000000) Size(0x00500000) 
 [ID: 8] [tee2] BaseAddr(0x09500000) Size(0x00b00000) 
 [ID: 8] [frp] BaseAddr(0x0a000000) Size(0x00800000) 
 [ID: 8] [nvdata] BaseAddr(0x0a800000) Size(0x02000000) 
 [ID: 8] [metadata] BaseAddr(0x0c800000) Size(0x02000000) 
 [ID: 8] [system] BaseAddr(0x0e800000) Size(0x90000000) 
 [ID: 8] [cache] BaseAddr(0x9e800000) Size(0x19000000) 
 [ID: 8] [userdata] BaseAddr(0xb7800000) Size(0x117c00000) 
 [ID: 8] [otp] BaseAddr(0x1cf400000) Size(0x02b00000) 
 [ID: 8] [flashinfo] BaseAddr(0x1d1f00000) Size(0x01000000) 
 [ID: 8] [sgpt] BaseAddr(0x1d2f00000) Size(0x00100000) 
 Detecting Device info.......OK
 Product: TCL
 Device Model: 5045T
 ID: MRA58K release-keys
 Sw Internal: 
 Build Date: Sun Feb 5 18:03:33 CST 2017
 Chip Ver: S01
 Android Version: 6.0
 Architecture: armeabi-v7a
 FRP RESET... [FRP] .....OK
 All Done By EFT Dongle
```

_

----------


## king of royal

متابعه ممتازه وعمل رائع ............

----------

